# Hi Di Hi



## Teddy Red Camper (Oct 12, 2020)

Hello
We had campers for 15 years, took a break but are back with a little panel van conversion. 
Intending to do the odd overnight but mainly days out. Lucky to be living in a beautiful area on the Welsh border.
Used to belong to this lovely friendly site but no idea why I had to re-register. 
Happy camping!
Teddy and Freddy


----------



## yorkslass (Oct 12, 2020)

Hi, welcome


----------



## Makzine (Oct 12, 2020)

Hello and welcome from Kent.


----------



## Robmac (Oct 12, 2020)

Welcome along.


----------



## Red Dwarf (Oct 12, 2020)

Hi and welcome!


----------



## Silver sprinter (Oct 12, 2020)

Hi welcome along(back)  from scotland could it be a different email address.


----------



## jeanette (Oct 13, 2020)

Hi and welcome


----------



## phillybarbour (Oct 14, 2020)

Hi and welcome along


----------



## jeanette (Oct 14, 2020)

Hi and welcome


----------



## mjvw (Oct 14, 2020)

Greeting from tier two County Durham.


----------



## Teddy Red Camper (Oct 14, 2020)

Silver sprinter said:


> Hi welcome along(back)  from scotland could it be a different email address.


Yes I found the email that said my account was dormant. We had a boat at the time so I let it go.


----------



## Teddy Red Camper (Oct 14, 2020)

Thank you


----------



## Forresbroons (Oct 21, 2020)

Hi and welcome from Scotland enjoy


----------



## campervanannie (Oct 22, 2020)

Hi and welcome and yes he has a clear out of dormant accounts every so often a sort of Geeky house keeping


----------



## The laird (Oct 24, 2020)

Hi welcome and enjoy from West Lothian


----------



## Pauljenny (Oct 24, 2020)

Welcome
Have fun and adventures


----------



## trevskoda (Oct 24, 2020)

Teddy Red Camper said:


> Yes I found the email that said my account was dormant. We had a boat at the time so I let it go.


What the boat or the e mail, anyway welcome from Co Antrim norn iron.


----------



## microcamp (Nov 3, 2020)

Teddy Red Camper said:


> Hello
> We had campers for 15 years, took a break but are back with a little panel van conversion.
> Intending to do the odd overnight but mainly days out. Lucky to be living in a beautiful area on the Welsh border.
> Used to belong to this lovely friendly site but no idea why I had to re-register.
> ...


Hi we are on the welsh border as well Welshpool


----------

